# Poppers



## PeterJ (Aug 29, 2005)

With all the talk about Poppers the last month ofr two , i decided to have a play.


















Number 1.
Just a silicone/silastic tip that has had the end snipped off and the hook that attached to a swivel that's jammed into the end.

2.
chen ply shaped to form a cone, not unlike the tip above. It's hollow and has the hook and tow point out of the one wire. Casts really well and gives small pops ripples, neutral boyant.

3.
Made from a cheap big lure(tailend) sits with it's hook down and when pulled it explodes each time it moves, casts like a bullet with no snag ups.

4.
Same as above but not worth a cracker :x

5.
Made from broom handle and is slightly rectangular in front profile with a small indent as the cup. Nice steady popping action , sits on it's side when at rest.

6.
This one is probably the loudest frothingest one i made casts well into the wind and lands softly,. It only needs small twitches of the rod to get it going.It froths up the water like a ripper and plops and bloops all over the place. Just need to match the hook size to it's buoyancy.

7.
A more "normal" type and sits somewhere in between 5 & 6 in it's action

8.
Again a more normal type but with a difference. Obviously the hole in the body and the swivels as attachment points. The front point is off center .
I still have not found the screw in eyes for attaching thins so i used swivels held in by pins. This one walks the dog without trying, very happy.

9 & 10
Two newer smaller ones made from dowel , havent been able to test em yet.

Just to see what i was up against i took 4 commercially made poppers with me to compare. Needless to say i won't be using those again


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Results?


----------



## PeterJ (Aug 29, 2005)

No fish yet just testing.wanted to see what worked and what didn't and how.


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Will be interested then. Very satisfying to catch them on your own lures


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

Gday Peter,
I like the look of the plywood lure, hope it gets some results for you.

Cheers dave


----------



## aleg75 (Dec 20, 2005)

Nice work, I would pick number 7 for bass! the rest for bream! having made a few of my own (only tested one) dark for bass, light for bream, so I figure anyway...........keen to hear the results.
Ash


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

justcrusin32 said:


> Gday Peter,
> I like the look of the plywood lure, hope it gets some results for you.
> 
> Cheers dave


 Dave , thats the carpenter in you , i thought exactly the same thing, too much sawdust in the blood


----------



## PeterJ (Aug 29, 2005)

I'm glad the ply one works good, i had to make the tow point and hook securing point on a single piece of wire otherwise it would pull the hooks if it gets nailed.
It took ages to shape.
Hopefully tomorrow i use em in anger


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWVZHo5wAAAvfgAASQAcBAAAFUAA+65agIABUUAADQA0GqeSaekMTR6j9U0CCKm+Qd4Oq2EJofuq0QUTAFiZk3YSjbFq359k42+q6J5b4+4wADo+LuSKcKEgrI9HOAA==


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2007)

redphoenix said:


> Looking at No 6, Pete, a nice big gum-nut might be worth a try.
> 
> Red.


Nah no. 1 is the go, the tradies special  silicone nozzle just needs some duct tape eyes now :wink:


----------

